# Led Ritmicos para PC



## leit (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola, soy un chico de que va a una escuela técnica, a 3º año del Cuba.
Yo quiero hacer unos Led Ritmicos simplemente para decorar mi PC.

No importa de cuantos Led sean, me da igual pero quiero que sea muy sencillo el circuito ya que estuve buscando varias veces y no encontré nada entendible para mi.

Gracias.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hola Leit, bienvenido al foro.
Bueno, ¿cuando dices LEDs Ritmicos, te refieres a Audio-Ritmicos estilo VUMETRO?, o ¿a una secuencia de LEDs anteriormente programada?

VUMETROS:
Recopilación de Circuitos para constuir Vumetros

Hay muchos aportes en el foro sobre secuencia de LEDs y vumetros te recomiendo que uses el buscador:
Buscador temas relacionados

Pero eso si, me estuve fijando y parece todo muy sencillo, no creo que encuentres algo más sencillo, tendras que darte maña.


----------



## tarata1 (Dic 6, 2011)

En el foro hay varios muy interesantes , si empezas a armar uno no dudes en consultar cualquier cosa


----------



## keytao (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola  leit , aqui puedes encontrar algo muy sencillo 
http://www.niqro.3x.ro/miniorga/miniorga.htm


----------

